
An open standard for hashing network flows into identifiers - adulau
https://github.com/corelight/community-id-spec
======
debatem1
Seems pretty narrowly useful, but I'm not sure I've ever been in a situation
where this did what I wanted-- usually I would either have wanted things like
q-in-q, or I'd want client_id, etc.

------
jcims
Can we use this to help join VPC flow logs from AWS?

